# Mod 58 or mod 79?



## sfaltinson (Dec 20, 2011)

Provider performs right carpal tunnel release (64721) on 10-01-11. Same provider performs left carpal tunnel release on same patient 11-01-11. There is one pre-op note that states the decision for both surgeries, performing the right surgery first, then performing left surgery. Would the left surgery be considered a staged procedure (64721-58)? Or would the left surgery be considered an unrelated return to op room during post-op period (64721-79) since performed on a different side of the body?

Thanks,
Sara


----------



## ajs (Dec 20, 2011)

sfaltinson said:


> Provider performs right carpal tunnel release (64721) on 10-01-11. Same provider performs left carpal tunnel release on same patient 11-01-11. There is one pre-op note that states the decision for both surgeries, performing the right surgery first, then performing left surgery. Would the left surgery be considered a staged procedure (64721-58)? Or would the left surgery be considered an unrelated return to op room during post-op period (64721-79) since performed on a different side of the body?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sara



There was a similar question last month regarding a knee surgery...same issue.  I think the result of that discussion was that the 79 modifier would be most appropriate since it is for a different side of the body.


----------



## penguins11 (Dec 20, 2011)

This was discussed at the last AANS seminar I went to and we were advised to use a 79 modifier in this case because it is a different body part.


----------

